# GE Monogram range burners won't light



## ChuckH (Sep 13, 2010)

After self cleaning the oven the burners on our 48 inch dual fuel (NG) won't light. The gas is on elsewhere.


----------



## Br829 (Dec 24, 2015)

*GE monogram dual fuel range*

Did you find out what the issue was? I have the same issue.
Thanks


----------



## joemobags (Nov 9, 2016)

joebags,After the cleaning cycle the burners on our 36in dual fuel range spark but no gas.What could be the problem?


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Most likely a limit switch open


----------

